# Using less onion not noticing big differences



## legend_018 (Jan 3, 2015)

After years of cooking, I'm starting to notice that I don't really need to use as much onion as recipes usually call for. Most recipes seem to call for 1 onion chopped up. I started realizing that its a bit overwhelming.   You get a lot out of a chopped onion and onions do vary in size.

Does anyone else ever notice this?  I'm not saying that I never or would never need to use a whole onion cut up, but it just more I'm noticing more frequently that I don't need to use that! much onion in things that I make.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 3, 2015)

I find that to be the case with many ingredients.  

When I was young I was a "kitchen sink" type of cook, I tossed all sorts of things into the pot and if a little was good then more was better! 

Now that I'm older I prefer to make things with fewer ingredients and smaller amounts of ingredients that play a supporting role in the recipe.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Jan 3, 2015)

I've been working on making smaller size amounts of food, less leftovers with varying success.  " Working on it" is the operative word.  

Onions vary in size so much.  And then there is  the "we" factor.  What a medium onion to one of us may be a large to another.   It would be simpler if recipes specified use by Cup size amounts,  but then, what is one to do with a little bit of left-over onion,  toss it? or use it.  Of course, Use it and it's a Heaping Size measure.   So here we are back to the beginning.  

I have seen bags of diced onions in the freezer section.  I think that could be helpful when you want a specific amount,  such as a handful.  Now, there's an accurate measurement. 

I look for bags of onions that are smaller in size ( when possible) so I can use just some or a little or add a 2nd smaller onion if more is wanted.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 3, 2015)

Since onions do vary in size so much, I just eyeball how much I want based on our taste and the  amounts of other ingredients in the recipe. 

I also keep a produce bag from shopping each week and collect leftover pieces of cut veggies in it for later use. This way, bits and pieces don't get lost in the crisper.


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 3, 2015)

I try to get bags of onions with varying sizes.  I then choose the onion best suited to the dish I am making.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 3, 2015)

Zhizara said:


> I try to get bags of onions with varying sizes.  I then choose the onion best suited to the dish I am making.



+1!!


----------



## jusnikki (Jan 3, 2015)

I love onions so I tend to use a lot...but when making potluck or cooking for others I cut down on onions... It can be overwhelming for some folks... You kind of know when you're cutting them how much you should use... 


Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 3, 2015)

I too like bags of various sized onions.  And I also like a lot of onions in my food.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 4, 2015)

I figure a large onion is one cup diced and that is enough for a dish that serves 6.  If I have monster onions, I go ahead and saute the extra and toss in the fridge or freezer.  They will get used.


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 4, 2015)

I use only white onions as they are milder and don't bother my stomach, even raw. They just seem to have a softer flavor, if that makes sense. I use lots of white onions in my cooking. They are the least expensive produce we buy at 4 lbs for a dollar at the local Mexican market where they also have cilantro for a quarter a bunch. Love that place!


----------



## bakechef (Jan 4, 2015)

Yeah, the "1 onion chopped" is really a terrible measurement.  The onions that I buy tend to be on the larger side, so I usually use half in say a spaghetti sauce.  I also tend to saute onions until they are quite soft before putting them in anything, one for the flavor and two because I kinda want the pieces of onion to almost go away in the final product, so I start with more raw onions than it looks like I need.


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 4, 2015)

1 onion in my mother's kitchen and one in mine are a huge difference. I buy those humongous onions in Sam's club or even in restaurant depot, my om buy shallots. she maybe gets a third of a cup out of her 1 onion, I get 2, maybe more cups.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 4, 2015)

Imprecise ingredient quantities have long been a pet peeve of mine.  

Any fruit or vegetable can vary so much in size that small, medium and large mean little.  Volume measures would be better and weight would be best.

This peeve extends to cans too.  A "small can of tomato sauce".  Really?  There are three sizes of tomato sauce cans on the grocer's shelf  (8 Oz., 14.5 Oz., and 28 Oz.)  Were you considering all three when you wrote 'small' or just the 14.5 and 28 ounce sizes?  At least tell me which can to buy in ounces, grams, cups or milliliters.

Rant over.

I usually just grab an appropriately sized onion and go with that.


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 4, 2015)

A year or two ago, I didn't buy enough onions, so I had to make do with using only half of each onion.

I didn't notice any difference either.

The other half always get used soon enough.  I put it in a zip bag and put the bag on top of the rest of the onions so I woldm't forget.

I did have an unusual experience where I forgot the onion as well as the garlic in a pot of split peas.  BIG difference, but really nice flavor for a change.


----------



## legend_018 (Jan 4, 2015)

interesting replys. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 4, 2015)

It's time to switch everything into grams. Of course it would be silly to measure onion in grams for a soup


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## larry_stewart (Jan 4, 2015)

I always try to buy onions all the same size ( or approximately the same size).  This way I have some consistency, at least among myself.  So even if it is an error when comparing it to what the author of the recipe intended, I have consistent results every time.


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 4, 2015)

CharlieD said:


> It's time to switch everything into grams. Of course it would be silly to measure onion in grams for a soup&#55357;&#56847;


Oh, no Charlie:  That's all we need is to change out measurements.  We still can't agree how much a half on onion is!

Do you really think this is the time to change our measurements?

You're a smart man.  Can't you figure our a better way???

xoxo Z


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 4, 2015)

Gah!  No switching to metric!  I didn't understand it in 5th grade, and I sure as heck won't be able to figure it out now!

I never follow recipes anyway.  If the recipe is so persnickety as to require 1/2 cup of chopped onion, I just throw the rest of the onion in, or freeze the leftover onion.


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 4, 2015)

I never did understand metric, well, I learned a little.   A meter is 2.2 feet (i think) or about 40".

A kilo is 2.2 # - I think.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 4, 2015)

Zhizara said:


> I never did understand metric, well, I learned a little.   A meter is 2.2 feet (i think) or about 40".
> 
> A kilo is 2.2 # - I think.




I've driven many times in Canada, have figured out kilometers (they're printed on my speedometer).  You can drive a lot faster that way.  

I guesstimate kilos when we go on vacation.  Don't order the kilos of ham or chicken in Mexico, way more than 2 people can eat!

I equate grams with those who sell illegal substances, not so much with onions.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 5, 2015)

I want my ashes weighed in ounces, after that they can do whatever they like!


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 5, 2015)

Aunt Bea said:


> I want my ashes weighed in ounces, after that they can do whatever they like!




  Mom's ashes weighed about 5 pounds, around 76 ounces.  Maybe.  My math skills are still terrible.


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 5, 2015)

I equate grams with those who sell illegal substances said:
			
		

> Heh, snicer.snort....
> 
> And you know this how??


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jan 5, 2015)

Whiskadoodle said:


> ...but then, what is one to do with a little bit of left-over onion,  toss it? or use it...



I'll usually chop whatever size onion I have on hand, eyeball what I think should go into the pot dependent upon the volume of other ingredients, and if I have leftover I freeze it. I'll spread the chopped onion on a baking sheet and put it into the freezer. Once frozen, I slid them into a zipper freezer bag and file for a future use.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jan 5, 2015)

Dawgluver said:


> ...I equate grams with those who sell illegal substances, not so much with onions.






Aunt Bea said:


> I want my ashes weighed in ounces, after that they can do whatever they like!


And, perhaps, your age on your urn posted in Celsius?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 5, 2015)

Cooking Goddess said:


> And, perhaps, your age on your urn posted in Celsius?



What urn, I'm goin' commando!


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 5, 2015)

You people crack me up!


----------



## Mad Cook (Jan 5, 2015)

legend_018 said:


> After years of cooking, I'm starting to notice that I don't really need to use as much onion as recipes usually call for. Most recipes seem to call for 1 onion chopped up. I started realizing that its a bit overwhelming. You get a lot out of a chopped onion and onions do vary in size.
> 
> Does anyone else ever notice this? I'm not saying that I never or would never need to use a whole onion cut up, but it just more I'm noticing more frequently that I don't need to use that! much onion in things that I make.


I find it depends on the onion. 

"They" say that as we age our perception of taste deteriorates but I haven't noticed this in myself. It sounds as if yours is sharpening up.  

However, I do think that sometimes recipe writers get a bit carried away with amounts. I made a recipe supposed to be enough for 4 just before Christmas and it would have been more appropriate for 6-8 hungry  people!


----------



## Mad Cook (Jan 5, 2015)

Dawgluver said:


> Gah! No switching to metric! I didn't understand it in 5th grade, and I sure as heck won't be able to figure it out now!
> 
> I never follow recipes anyway. If the recipe is so persnickety as to require 1/2 cup of chopped onion, I just throw the rest of the onion in, or freeze the leftover onion.


Perhaps it's my age but metric just doesn't make sense. However, more and more newly published recipes don't give alternatives so I have "bilingual" scales for measuring (and don't get me onto the subject of "cups"!)


----------



## Mad Cook (Jan 5, 2015)

CharlieD said:


> It's time to switch everything into grams. Of course it would be silly to measure onion in grams for a soup&#55357;&#56847;
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


obviously large amounts would be counted in kilogrammes or kilos.


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 5, 2015)

Zhizara said:


> Oh, no Charlie:  That's all we need is to change out measurements.  We still can't agree how much a half on onion is!
> 
> Do you really think this is the time to change our measurements?
> 
> ...



I think that would be perfect way. it would simplify everything. Also scale manufacturers will be happy, and no I am not getting a cut from their profit.


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 5, 2015)

Dawgluver said:


> Gah!  No switching to metric!  I didn't understand it in 5th grade, and I sure as heck won't be able to figure it out now!



I had an argument about that at my work with one person. If you know how to count to 10 then you Do understand metric system It is that simple. I've been in America 25 years, eh, not quite not for another 8 hours and 15 minutes, the only reason I understand standard system is because I use scale or ruler or tape measure. Same with metric, but much-much easier, there is nothing to understand. Just use measuring devices and you are perfectly ok.


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 5, 2015)

Mad Cook said:


> Perhaps it's my age but metric just doesn't make sense. However, more and more newly published recipes don't give alternatives so I have "bilingual" scales for measuring (and don't get me onto the subject of "cups"!)



Oh, now come on. YOu live in England, most everything is metric nowadays. Besides, the only reason people do not understand metric because they are trying to figure out how much it would be in the old system. Stop figuring out, stop comparing. Just use the scale or measuring cup. It doesn't matter what it is in pounds, besides English pound is different than American is it not? Or is it mile?


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 5, 2015)

I agree it would be a better, easier method, Charlie, but all the recipes I know of are written for cups and spoons.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 5, 2015)

Zhizara said:


> I agree it would be a better, easier method, Charlie, but all the recipes I know of are written for cups and spoons.



True in the USA.  Less true elsewhere.

I'm in the process of converting the measurements in my recipes to metric units and weights where it makes sense.


----------



## Mad Cook (Jan 5, 2015)

CharlieD said:


> Oh, now come on. YOu live in England, most everything is metric nowadays. Besides, the only reason people do not understand metric because they are trying to figure out how much it would be in the old system. Stop figuring out, stop comparing. Just use the scale or measuring cup. It doesn't matter what it is in pounds, besides English pound is different than American is it not? Or is it mile?


To the best of my knowledge pounds (weight) and miles are the same . It's pints that are different. Yours are 16 ounces: ours are 20 ounces so be careful if you are drinking in a pub over here.

There was an outcry when the UK was about to go metric, with the result that beer and milk is still sold in pints.Distances on road signs are given in miles. Very good at sitting on fences are us Brits. 

We still measure the height of horses in "hands" ( ie multiples of 4inches) but there is a move to use centimetres. Fortunately 4inches = 10 cms so should be easy but I still have problems. I can imagine the height of a 15.3 hands horse but tell me that it's 153 cms and I'm sunk. 

It doesn't help that I'm dyscalculic.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 5, 2015)

Canadians use imperial gallons for gas (petrol), I assume it's the same across the pond?

I hear ya about the math skills.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 5, 2015)

Mad Cook said:


> ...It's pints that are different. Yours are 16 ounces: ours are 20 ounces...



Here in the US, two pints equals one quart (32 fl. oz.).  Is the British Quart 40 fluid ounces?  Or don't you have quarts?


----------



## Cheryl J (Jan 6, 2015)

Cooking Goddess said:


> I'll usually chop whatever size onion I have on hand, eyeball what I think should go into the pot dependent upon the volume of other ingredients, and if I have leftover I freeze it. I'll spread the chopped onion on a baking sheet and put it into the freezer. Once frozen, I slid them into a zipper freezer bag and file for a future use.


 
Word for word....I do exactly the same.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jan 6, 2015)

Cheryl J said:


> Word for word....I do exactly the same.


You are one smart lady.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 6, 2015)

Aunt Bea said:


> I want my ashes weighed in ounces, after that they can do whatever they like!


 It's theponly way I'll ever fit into a size 2 anything...

We've highjacked Larry's thread with silliness.

I have determined a "1 cup onion" is about the size of a baseball and fits comfortably in my hand.


----------



## Annageckos (Feb 4, 2015)

I don't use onions at all. I just don't like them. I will use onion powder and shallots. But onions, nope. My mom tells me that I use to eat onions raw, like apples. I don't know if I believe her.


----------



## Addie (Feb 4, 2015)

I don't have any problem with the math that has been in use here since I was a kid or the metric system. I just can't do it and don't even try anymore. I am lucky if I can even remember my street address and the number on my apartment door. I am totally "number" impaired. So change it if you must. I won't be able to do that math either. My kids constantly tease me about my lack of any math skills. But that is okay with me. I just ignore them.


----------



## menumaker (Feb 5, 2015)

I taught a course once for people on low incomes and very often 'stretched' ingredients including onions, using half a clove of garlic instead of a whole one, slicing tomatoes thinner and cutting potatoes into 3's instead of 2's. All kinds of tricks that help to cut the budget but not the quality of the dish. 
This could be a good thread couldn't it for budget saving tips?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 5, 2015)

I use onion almost every day in one thing or another.

In the fall and winter I try to buy small boiling onions at the farmers market, two pounds for a dollar.  The little onions are just right when cooking for one.  

When I do have to use part of a large onion I keep the remaining onion in a glass jar with a tight fitting lid, in the fridge they last for several days.  

I also prefer to use powdered onion in some recipes.  I find that when I make cabbage salad the powdered onion tastes better than the fresh.

The best money saving tip I can offer is to use your imagination and every morsel of food you buy, eliminate waste!  If you still find yourself tossing food then cut back on your purchases.  IMO it is not a sin to run out of something, but it is a sin to waste it.  That concludes my sermon for today!


----------



## Steve Kroll (Feb 6, 2015)

Andy M. said:


> Here in the US, two pints equals one quart (32 fl. oz.).  Is the British Quart 40 fluid ounces?  Or don't you have quarts?



You are correct. An imperial quart is 40 fluid ounces. An imperial gallon is larger as well at 160 fluid ounces (compared to 128 in the US).

I found this out the hard way when I first began making wine and purchased a 5-gallon wine kit that was manufactured in Canada. It turns out that 5 gallons in Canada is 6 gallons in the US. As a result, the supposed 5 gallons of wine didn't fit in my 5 (US) gallon container. 

I also agree that the US would be much better off to adopt the metric system. After using it for various things, I've found it to be far simpler than the antiquated measures we stubbornly refuse to give up in this country. The problem is that we have ourselves convinced that it's difficult.

For example, water freezes at 0° C and boils at 100° C. That sure seems easier to remember than arbitrary values like 32 and 212.


----------



## puffin3 (Feb 6, 2015)

Have you tried 'sweet onions'? They are all I use in cooking. Milder and sweeter. Not so strong flavored as regular 'cooking onions. IMO


----------



## Addie (Feb 6, 2015)

My money saving tip taught to me by my mother. 

If you cut root veggies into smaller pieces and place a lid on the pot, they will cook faster and save on fuel costs. 

When I would make just plain boiled potatoes for the kids, I would peel one small potato for each child. One scoop with the large serving spoon equaled one small potato. The kids would mash their own potato and put butter and salt on them. I would cut the carrots into small thin slices and served them the same way. One scoop. Then the kids would mash their carrots into their potato. They used the same amount of butter for the two veggies instead on a pat for each veggie.


----------

